# Blank shortcut icon GPU-Z



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sometime ago I installed the latest version of GPU-Z, started up my laptop the next day and noticed that the GPU-Z shortcut icon was white, I tried to find the icon in GPU-Z.exe but it said: "GPU-Z.exe contains no icons".
I hope I the icon will return in the next version.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok I fixed it, last time I updated GPU-Z and that gave me a blank icon, I just uninstalled my current and downloaded/installed the latest version and the icon is back.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's not fixed, today my GPU-Z icon is a blank shortcut icon again..
And it says GPU-Z.exe does not contain an icon


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2014)

No one else having this?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 12, 2014)

There is an issue with the way GPU-Z's icon is stored in the compressed binary. Back when it was reported originally (several years ago) there was no way to fix it. I'll check if it can be done now.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just installed the latest version of GPU-Z and I'm having that blank icon shortcut again...


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 3, 2015)

@W1zzard , is it possible to download the .ico somewhere?


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have i copy of the ico file, not too sure where to upload it for you, or even if W1zzard Would allow it?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2015)

GPU-Z Icon attached


----------



## daro (Aug 26, 2016)

@W1zzard , is it possible the icon to make greater (256x256)?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 26, 2016)

daro said:


> @W1zzard , is it possible the icon to make greater (256x256)?


I don't have the original icon as vector so I'll have to recreate.

Any good graphics artists that would be interested in helping out?


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Aug 26, 2016)

I created a icon but cant upload it ,cant upload bmp/ico files

Print screen the GPUZ logo on the download section 
In paint crop the logo 
Save as BMP and edit extension to .ico 
Done


----------



## daro (Aug 26, 2016)

@SnakeDoctor, sry quality too bad!

maybe can help Flava0ne

Thx´s


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 26, 2016)

I know I am quite late but as I was scrolling through I saw this post which happened to one of friend too. This sometimes happens with Windows. Usually a reboot will solve the problem. However if this doesn't, try setting the icon for the shortcut(right-click pinned icon, right-click program, left-click properties, select "change icon...") or refreshing it by switching to a different icon, applying it, and then reverting back to the original icon. Remove the shortcut from the taskbar and replace it with the start menu shortcut or simply drag the .exe file to the taskbar.


----------



## Flava0ne (Aug 29, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> I don't have the original icon as vector so I'll have to recreate.
> 
> Any good graphics artists that would be interested in helping out?



I created an icon a while back to suggest it for replacement with a black PCB.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 27, 2019)

With the installation of the latest nvidia graphics driver (436.15), once again the GPU-Z icon went blank.
Tried a reinstall of GPU-Z 2.24.0 still not showing the icon.

I will use the icon posted here again then..


----------

